# Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?



## Marvin88 (14. Juli 2010)

Suche eine gute(QUALITÄT) Karpfenrute in der Preisklasse zwischen 100-200€!Es sollte eine Steckrute sein ca.3,6m und ca 2,5 lbs Testkurve haben.
Habt Ihr Vorschläge/Erfahrungen?|bla:


----------



## milos2009 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

http://www.yatego.com/carp-hunter-shop/p,48c97f662b520,45c9d28f91d238_8,greys-prodigy-carp


----------



## Marvin88 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



milos2009 schrieb:


> http://www.yatego.com/carp-hunter-shop/p,48c97f662b520,45c9d28f91d238_8,greys-prodigy-carp


Guten Abend!
danke für deinen tipp!hast du mit ihr Erfahrung??
kenne die marke nicht ist die gut??
danke Marvin


----------



## M_Marc (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Also im hochpreisigen Segment kann ich Dir die CENTURY - FBS - Fat Boy Slim empfehlen, die fische ich auch und kann
Dir diese Rute wärmstens empfehlen.
Kostet zwar einen Tick über 200,- :q aber Du hast ja Ambitionen, wie es scheint.

|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> ...
> kenne die marke nicht ist die gut??...



Yes it is. Like de Marke Harrison from de Mutterland of Karpfenangeln. :q:q:q:q:q
It's british feiner Kram, der viel Drillspaß bringt, weil in der Mehrzahl vollparabolische Ruten angeboten werden, da spürt man was.#6


----------



## jo78 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Kann dir 2 2,25lbs Shimano Diaflash anbieten. Zustand ist neuwertig. Sind sehr gute Ruten.


----------



## milos2009 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Die ist gut da mein Onkel die hatte du spürst alles und sie hat alles was ne Karpfenrute braucht. :m

Ich empfehle sie dir und liegt voll in deinem Budget , frag die anderen die werden dir nix anderes sagen.

Dann noch ne gute Rolle eine vernünftige Schnur und eine vernünftige Montage dann siehts richtig schlecht aus für die Karpfen #6


----------



## Boiliefresser3000 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Chup outcast ^^


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Yes it is. Like de Marke Harrison from de Mutterland of Karpfenangeln. :q:q:q:q:q
> It's british feiner Kram, der viel Drillspaß bringt, weil in der Mehrzahl vollparabolische Ruten angeboten werden, da spürt man was.#6



Ja die Harrison Ruten sind schon was feines, hab auch eine hier mit 2,5lb vollparabolisch, mach echt laune damit zu fischen.
Ich fische aber öffters mit der Fox Warrior Elite die liegt bei etwa 130€, vieleicht ist die ja was für dich, mich hat sie nie im Stich gelassen


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Moin,

ja wie ist den die Greys Prodigy Carp fällt se eher weicher aus oder eher härter ?

Wollt ja eigentlich zu meiner 2,75lbs Chub noch eine in 3lbs nehmen für PVA und etwa schwerere Bleie halt 92g mehr nicht..... welche sollt ich dann von der Greys nehmen^^ ?


Bzw würds sich nich lohnen dann gleich die Greys Prodigy Plus zu kaufen ?

Was mich da verwirrt sind diese 2 Bilder zum anklicken, auf der Linken Seite ist ein voller Griff auf der Rechten wie der bei meiner Chub..... raff das grad nicht - http://www.angelcenter-lurup.de/ruten/greys-ruten/greys-prodigy-plus-carp-12-ft.htm


----------



## Merlin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Ich empfehle dir die Quantum Radical Freestyle Team
die solltet du dir unbedingt ansehen.


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> Suche eine gute(QUALITÄT) Karpfenrute in der Preisklasse zwischen 100-200€!Es sollte eine Steckrute sein ca.3,6m und ca 2,5 lbs Testkurve haben.
> Habt Ihr Vorschläge/Erfahrungen?|bla:


Erzähl doch mal was zum Einsatzgebiet wie Fluss oder See,Wurfweite,Bleigewichte,Hindernisse wenn ja was für welche etc.?Dann können wir dir erst wirklich helfen alles andere macht kein Sinn.Fische die Chub Outkast 2.75lbs mit der ich immer sehr zufrieden war bloss für meine Einsatzzwecke etwas zu hart und seit einer Woche die Shimano Speedmaster AX 2.5lbs Fish Playing Action macht einen sehr guten Eindruck bisher und im Drill macht sie auch richtig Spass und hat eine schöne Parabolische Action.Beides Ruten die in deine Preisklasse fallen würden.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

@Knigge: Hi, das links ist die "Full Duplon (kurz FD) Version" --> Durchgehender Duplongriff...


----------



## Marvin88 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ja die Harrison Ruten sind schon was feines, hab auch eine hier mit 2,5lb vollparabolisch, mach echt laune damit zu fischen.
> Ich fische aber öffters mit der Fox Warrior Elite die liegt bei etwa 130€, vieleicht ist die ja was für dich, mich hat sie nie im Stich gelassen




*Welche ist denn jetzt besser?? Fox Warrior Elite, Harrison, 
**GREYS Prodigy™ Plus Carp  oder die oben genannte Shimano Beast master???
Wenn ich mich den für eine entscheide wo ist denn in der nähe von Moers ein Angelgeschäfft für Karpfen zubehör???|bla:Welches Modell den von den Harrison Ruten??
*​


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> *Welche ist denn jetzt besser?? Fox Warrior Elite, Harrison,
> **GREYS Prodigy™ Plus Carp  oder die oben genannte Shimano Beast master???
> Wenn ich mich den für eine entscheide wo ist denn in der nähe von Moers ein Angelgeschäfft für Karpfen zubehör???|bla:Welches Modell den von den Harrison Ruten??
> *​


Also die Beastmaster liegt zb. unter der Speedmaster AX  die ich oben schon genannt hatte.Aber wie gesagt hier kann dir niemand wirklich helfen wenn du nicht mehr Infos gibt alles andere ist sinnlos.Wie sollen wir eine Rute empfehlen wenn wir deine Einsatzzwecke nicht kennen?Also erzähl mal.
See oder Fluss,Entfernung in der du fischt,Bleigewichte,Pva mit rausfeuern ja oder nein,Hindernisse wenn ja was für welche etc. klar kann mir dir Ruten empfehlen mit denen wir zufrieden sind aber was bringt dir das jeder hat andere Anforderungen weil jeder an anderen Gewässern fischt


----------



## Marvin88 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Erzähl doch mal was zum Einsatzgebiet wie Fluss oder See,Wurfweite,Bleigewichte,Hindernisse wenn ja was für welche etc.?Dann können wir dir erst wirklich helfen alles andere macht kein Sinn.Fische die Chub Outkast 2.75lbs mit der ich immer sehr zufrieden war bloss für meine Einsatzzwecke etwas zu hart und seit einer Woche die Shimano Speedmaster AX 2.5lbs Fish Playing Action macht einen sehr guten Eindruck bisher und im Drill macht sie auch richtig Spass und hat eine schöne Parabolische Action.Beides Ruten die in deine Preisklasse fallen würden.



Also Einsatzgebiete sollen Hauptsächlich Seen sein.Wobei ich immoment noch nach einer neuen Angelmöglichkeit suche.Es könnte auch mal passieren das ein Fluss dazwischen kommt.
Ich benutze meistens Bleie zwischen 60 und 80 gramm.
Weite ca.50 bis 80 meter.Pva eigentlich nur bis 50 meter.
Hindernisse zurzeit sehr Wenige.Vieleicht kommt mal eine kleine Zweckentfremdung zum Raubfischangeln!
Woran erkenne ich eigentlich eine Parabolische Angel steht das drauf wenn ja wo???
Ich habe jetzt schon viele beiträge zum Thema Karpfenangel  bekommen habe mal herausgefiltert das es so 5 Marken sind die anscheind Top sein müssen.
Das sind Shimano,Grey,Fox,Quantum und Harrison!
Gibt es eigentlich einen Händler der sich auch Karpfenausrüstung Spezialisiert hat in der Umgebung von Moers??
|bla:


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> Also Einsatzgebiete sollen Hauptsächlich Seen sein.Wobei ich immoment noch nach einer neuen Angelmöglichkeit suche.Es könnte auch mal passieren das ein Fluss dazwischen kommt.
> Ich benutze meistens Bleie zwischen 60 und 80 gramm.
> Hindernisse zurzeit sehr Wenige.Vieleicht kommt mal eine kleine Zweckentfremdung zum Raubfischangeln!
> Woran erkenne ich eigentlich eine Parabolische Angel steht das drauf wenn ja wo???
> ...


Wie weit draussen fischt du denn in der Regel?Und zu der Action bei Shimano ist das meist so angegeben.P=Fish Playing Action also eher für Ufernahes fischen und L=Long Range Action für weiter draussen.Wenn du nicht weit werfen musst würde ich dir zu einer parabolischen Rute mit 2.5lbs raten bei den Bleigewichten.Habe damals auch den Fehler gemacht mir die Chub Outkast 2.75lbs zu holen die für meine Einsatzzwecke einfach zu hart war.Also Ufernahes fischen Bleigewichte auch meist 85g und wenig Hindernisse ausser Seerosen und Schilf aber dafür brauch ich keine harte Rute die hole ich auch mit einer parabolischen 2.5lbs Rute dort ohne Probleme raus.Fische die Speedmaster AX zwar erst eine Woche aber habe schon einige Fische mit ihr gedrillt und auch sons macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck bisher.Und vom Preis her ist die auch noch recht human kostet im Netz zwischen 120-140€ das Stück.
Aber wirst eh zig verschiedene Ruten hier vorgeschlagen bekommen.


----------



## Marvin88 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Wie weit draussen fischt du denn in der Regel?Und zu der Action bei Shimano ist das meist so angegeben.P=Fish Playing Action also eher für Ufernahes fischen und L=Long Range Action für weiter draussen.Wenn du nicht weit werfen musst würde ich dir zu einer parabolischen Rute mit 2.5lbs raten bei den Bleigewichten.


Ja hatte ich ja geschrieben mal so ca. 60 meter mal 80 meter mal nur 20meter je nach dem an welche stelle ich so gehe!aber das mit der parabolischen rute 2,5lbs hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich ja geschrieben mal so ca. 60 meter mal 80 meter mal nur 20meter je nach dem an welche stelle ich so gehe!


Hatte ich überlesen sorry.Also ich persönlich würde bei solchen Entfernungen den Bleigewichten und keine Hindernisse trotzdem eine parabolische Rute mit 2.5lbs empfehlen aber jede Rute fällt auch unterschiedlich hart aus am besten ist immer testen was ja leider nicht immer möglich ist.Ich stehe nicht so auf harte Ruten aber das sieht jeder anders aber 80m werf ich mit meiner Shimano Speedmaster AX 2.5lbs Fish Playing Action schon mit 85g Blei habe es aber nicht nachgemessen.Gerade gelesen willst auch Pva werfen dann könnte die schon etwas zu weich sein bei 50m Wurfweite.


----------



## Marvin88 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Hatte ich überlesen sorry.Also ich persönlich würde bei solchen Entfernungen den Bleigewichten und keine Hindernisse trotzdem eine parabolische Rute mit 2.5lbs empfehlen aber jede Rute fällt auch unterschiedlich hart aus am besten ist immer testen was ja leider nicht immer möglich ist.Ich stehe nicht so auf harte Ruten aber das sieht jeder anders aber 80m werf ich mit meiner Shimano Speedmaster AX Specimen 2.5lbs Fish Playing Action schon mit 85g Blei habe es aber nicht nachgemessen.Gerade gelesen willst auch Pva werfen dann könnte die schon etwas zu weich sein bei 50m Wurfweite.


also würdest du mir eher zu der shimano speemaster ax Specimen 2,5l fish P.A. raten?das ist doch mal eine gute aussage!!Danke schön!Noch eine frage du hälst nicht viel von den anderen Marken?


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> also würdest du mir eher zu der shimano speemaster ax Specimen 2,5l fish P.A. raten?das ist doch mal eine gute aussage!!Danke schön!Noch eine frage du hälst nicht viel von den anderen Marken?


Wenn du mit Pva 50m weit werfen willst würde ich evt. doch 2.75lbs oder mehr nehmen habe mit meiner aber bisher nur 85g geworfen kann ich dir also leider nicht genau sagen ob die das auch könnte.Und mit raten ist das immer so eine Sache ich fische sie ja auch erst eine Woche aber bisher macht sie einen sehr guten Eindruck von der Verarbeitung und im Drill.Wurde bisher von Shimano Produkten auch noch nie enttäuscht.Die Chub Outkast ist auch eine gute Rute die habe ich bis vor kurzem auch 3 Saisons gefischt habe mir nur eine andere geholt das sie mir für meine Einsatzzwecke in 2.75lbs zu hart war und die Action eher Semiparabolisch.Die anderen Ruten sind sicher auch gut habe die aber noch nicht gefischt kann daher nichts dazu sagen.Aber so über das Forum was zu finden ist auch immer schwierig.Jeder kann dir halt nur seine Meinung zu den Ruten sagen und wird dir die empfehlen die er selber fischt.Aber falsch machen tust du mit der Chub Outkast oder der Shimano Speedmaster AX sicher nichts und du hast dann noch Geld für andere Sachen übrig.Aber wie gesagt 10 User 10 verschiedene Rutenempfehlungen.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Also ich kann dir nur von den Greys und Chub Ruten abraten. Allein wegen dem falschen Versprechen der lebenslangen Garantie würde ich solch eine Firma (Greys, Chub und Hardy gehören zusammen) nicht unterstützen. 

Da habe ich lieber meine 2 Jahre Shimano-Garantie (Fische die Shimano Speedmaster 3.25 Long Cast Action)  die ich aber wirklich auch beanspruchen kann und nicht Zuzahlungen leisten muss. 

Alternativ würde ich mich mal nach der Fox Warrior umschauen. Soll (nach Hören-Sagen) eine gute Rute sein.


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir nur von den Greys und Chub Ruten abraten. Allein wegen dem falschen Versprechen der lebenslangen Garantie würde ich solch eine Firma (Greys, Chub und Hardy gehören zusammen) nicht unterstützen.
> 
> Da habe ich lieber meine 2 Jahre Shimano-Garantie (Fische die Shimano Speedmaster 3.25 Long Cast Action)  die ich aber wirklich auch beanspruchen kann und nicht Zuzahlungen leisten muss.
> 
> Alternativ würde ich mich mal nach der Fox Warrior umschauen. Soll (nach Hören-Sagen) eine gute Rute sein.


Wieso falsche Versprechen?Klar gilt die Garantie nur bei Materialfehlern wär ja sons auch zu schön um wahr zu sein und für den Hersteller garnicht realisierbar.


----------



## alex g (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Habe letztens die Spro Hexamen Specimen als Rute + Shimano Baitrunner ST 6000 RA bekommen .
Ich selber hatte die Rute noch nicht in Gebrauch , aber mein Onkel war damit mehr als zufrieden#6
wenn ich sie morgen ausprobiere  kann ich ja schreiben wie sie mir gefällt


----------



## Friedfischschreck (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Wieso falsche Versprechen?Klar gilt die Garantie nur bei Materialfehlern wär ja sons auch zu schön um wahr zu sein und für den Hersteller garnicht realisierbar.


 
Selbst wenn die Garantie greift, musst du eine Zuzahlung von "derzeit 35€ per defektem Teil" (Zitat der Garantiekarte) nur für den Versand und die Bearbeitung leisten. "Per defektem Teil" bedeutet ja eigentlich 70€?! Schließlich besteht eine Rute aus 2 Teilen... 
P.s. Die Outkast gibts schon für knapp über 80€ neu bei Wilkerling. Da lohnt sich doch die "Garantie"... :v


Übrigends: Falls du nicht binnen 3 Wochen (nach dem Kauf) die Garantiekarte zu Exori bzw Greys schickst, hast du nur 2 Jahre Garantie und keine Höchstdauer von 30 Jahren.


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Klar ist das irgendwo Kundenfang aber wenn die Rute sons ok ist was die Outkast ja ist ist das für mich kein Grund die Rute nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## carphunterx (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Marvin88 schrieb:


> Suche eine gute(QUALITÄT) Karpfenrute in der Preisklasse zwischen 100-200€!Es sollte eine Steckrute sein ca.3,6m und ca 2,5 lbs Testkurve haben.
> Habt Ihr Vorschläge/Erfahrungen?|bla:



daiwa dragonier gibts im doppelpack für 300 euro


----------



## Friedfischschreck (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Klar ist das irgendwo Kundenfang aber wenn die Rute sons ok ist was die Outkast ja ist ist das für mich kein Grund die Rute nicht zu kaufen.


 
Kollege hat schon eine Outkast auf dem Gewissen. Durchgebrochen ;-)


----------



## fantazia (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Kollege hat schon eine Outkast auf dem Gewissen. Durchgebrochen ;-)


Kann immer mal passieren ist aber der erste Fall wo ich davon lese.


----------



## Ranger (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Möchte meine 3 Century FatBoy Slim abgeben 12ft 2,75lbs, vielleicht wäre das etwas für Dich...


----------



## Marvin88 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Ranger schrieb:


> Möchte meine 3 Century FatBoy Slim abgeben 12ft 2,75lbs, vielleicht wäre das etwas für Dich...


Ne tut mir leid habe mich jetzt für die Grey Priodigy oder X-Flite entschieden!|wavey:


----------



## Marvin88 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*

Jetzt brauche ich nochmal eure Hilfe leute.
Welche Rute soll ich nehmen von Grey die Priodigy oder die X-Flite????:vik:


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche eine gute Karpfenrute!Habt ihr Vorschläge?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja wie ist den die Greys Prodigy Carp fällt se eher weicher aus oder eher härter ?
> 
> ...



Voller Griff sind die Zwei Ruten mit der Bezeichnung FD d.h. Full Duplon.


----------

